# Dr Pepper BBQ Sauce



## nola saints smoker (Apr 10, 2010)

I would like to know if the Dr Pepper BBQ Sauce & the Dr Pepper injection(home made version) is any good.  If anyone has used it, I would appreciate the feedback.  I like Dr Pepper, however I am concerned about the taste as some people in my family don't like Dr Pepper.


----------



## wingman (Apr 10, 2010)

I make a version of it. 1 Cup diet Cherry Dr. Pepper, 1 cup Sweet Baby Rays & 1 Tbsp brown sugar. Heat it to a simmer on the stove and let cool. It's awesome on pulled pork. Guys at work really like it as well. 

I also inject pork butts with cherry Dr. Pepper. I inject chicken breasts and marinate them in it as well. Don't expect a strong flavor as its a light flavor.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hlight=wingman


----------

